
How Intercity Buses Are Changing the Way We Travel in Germany - vincent_s
http://www.young-germany.de/topic/live/travel-location/derailing-the-train-how-intercity-buses-are-changing-the-way-we-travel-in
======
vincent_s
"Long-distance buses were, quite literally, forbidden. All of this changed at
the beginning of 2013, which saw the liberalization of a German law resulting
in the sudden and aggressive rise of the Fernbus."

